# Which Glock for Target Shooting?



## 147 Grain (Feb 18, 2005)

I do a lot of range work with many calibers and would like to ask you experts what 9mm Glock is the best for continuous target practice?

Recoil is of no concern, but having a good trigger is.

How does the 17L compare to the 34 and which is best?


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

honestly I wouldnt use a 9mm for target shooting and I would use a 357 mag but whichever suits you


----------



## 147 Grain (Feb 18, 2005)

In this thread, I'm looking for a nice 9mm semi-auto for hours of target practice.

Already have a 357 Mag Ruger Security Six with 4" pipe that shoots 38 Special 130-gr. MC target loads for hours on end at the range. 357 ammo is also more expensive than 9mm and isn't practicle to shoot hundreds of rounds each month.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

The 17L is the one you want to go with. I have talked a bit with a family friend who does a lot of work in setting up and shooting in the Glock shoots in the MPLS/ST. Paul area, and he has stated that the 17L is the one to work with. I trust his judgment in the fact that he has and shoots al of the glock models and is a glock armor. They can shoot quite well when the time to do so has been put in. Just like most other guns. Good luck.


----------



## 147 Grain (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback!

Can you please ask your family friend what he thinks of the Glock 34 and how it compares to the 17L?

Thanks in advance of your reply.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

I can't disagree that the 17L is a great target pistol. However if I were buying it I would go with the 34. It is way easier to find, and also a little cheaper. The 34 was developed with a 5 inch barrel so it could compete along side of the 1911 in sport shooting events, and is very accurate. the 17L has a 6" barrel and feels out of ballence to me (just my opinion). Also if you talk to enough Glock guys, you will see that the 34 is WAY more popular. I would say if you are that serious about either, you should find the next Glock shoot and see if you can try them both out. I dont know about you, but I wouldnt buy a new car without test driving it.

Good luck,
Gunny


----------



## ProtectionAgainstElements (Oct 2, 2005)

I think a 17 is much better than the 34. You see my dad is a law enforcement officer even though they use Glock Model 20 .40 they tried the smaller 9mm's and he was talking to me the other day that he seemed to like a 17 trigger pull is a little better and comfort wise the 17 all around felt a little more of a balance even though the 34 is nice it's just what he prefers and he's been in law enforcement over 20 years. When the Sherriff's department made officers buy their own pistols some guys would buy the .500's and others .25 it was quite the laugh my dad bought a .357 revolver I'm not sure what make possibly a S&W. anyways good hunting.

*SUPPORT OUR TROOPS for a Christmas cheer buy a troop a care package* :sniper:


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

A .357 magnum....for....target shooting.

Okay.....seems a little odd, but...I mean, I wouldn't go with 9mm either, .45 will get you into more matches, but....357 is just a touch too much.


----------

